# 2016 QLD Xmas Case Swap 17 Dec-Ravensbourne



## Motabika

Where's is it going to be?


----------



## VP Brewing

Depends which state....


----------



## Motabika

Sorry Qld


----------



## earle

I hear there's a brewer at Ravenbourne h34r:


----------



## Motabika

earle said:


> I hear there's a brewer at Ravenbourne h34r:


I heard similar.


----------



## evoo4u

Be happy to host! We'll be away for a few weeks in Nov/Dec, back home 9th Dec, so anytime after that (maybe a couple of days to get over jet-lag). Not sure if the caretakers would be up to it if a gaggle of hb'ers descended on the place before we get back. 

Would the weekend 17th/18th Dec suit???


----------



## Motabika

Suits me. Was just out that way, beautiful area


----------



## evoo4u

OK - lets go!

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Motabika

evoo4u said:


> OK - lets go!
> 
> Swapping:
> 
> 1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
> 2.Motabika-Gotlandsdricka
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.


----------



## madpierre06

:beerbang:

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3.
4.
5. madpierre06 - TBD
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4.
5. madpierre06
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## ballantynebrew

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne 
5. madpierre06
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## earle

Bloody hell, better get in quick

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## angus_grant

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## BPH87

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus 
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## bulkalebrews

Swapping:

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

at this rate the list will be full by 9:45


----------



## tazman1967

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## Liam_snorkel

fixed the list


Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus
12.
13.
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## fattox

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts 
9.
10.
11. Angus
12.
13.
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## NickB

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts 
9.
10.
11. Angus
12.
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## earle

evoo4u said:


> Be happy to host! We'll be away for a few weeks in Nov/Dec, back home 9th Dec, so anytime after that (maybe a couple of days to get over jet-lag). Not sure if the caretakers would be up to it if a gaggle of hb'ers descended on the place before we get back.
> 
> Would the weekend 17th/18th Dec suit???


Just realised I'm busy that weekend but will still be keen to go in on the swap.


----------



## Peege

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts 
9. Peege 
10.
11. Angus
12.
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## benken25

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts 
9. Peege 
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## hwall95

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## Adr_0

Holy flying shitbawz it's filling up quickly...
Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## Beersuit

Swapping:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. tazman1967

It would only be fair we cook part or a whole animal over olive coals. Swine?


----------



## Radshoes

PUTTING ADRO BACK IN!


1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## nickxb

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.
20.
21.
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23.
24. tazman1967


----------



## Parks

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.
20.
21.
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Jesus wept; this is insanity!


----------



## perko8

1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.
20.
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967


----------



## angus_grant

Not wanting to bust up evo4u's plans for hosting but the earlier in December or late November would suit me better. 
December is bullshit busy and family events will come first. :-(


----------



## winkle

perko8 said:


> 1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
> 2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
> 3. Liam_Snorkel
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
> 9. Peege
> 10.Benken25
> 11. Angus
> 12.Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. hwall95
> 15. Dan Barrington - TBD
> 16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
> 17. Lukiferj
> 18. Nickxb - TBD
> 19.Winkle
> 20.
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
> 23. Parks
> 24. tazman1967


----------



## winkle

Don't really know what is happening more a week in advance these day though...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

angus_grant said:


> December is bullshit busy and family events will come first. :-(


I don't understand, AHB is family?

also:



Liam_snorkel said:


> at this rate the list will be full by 9:45


1 spot left, I was so close!


----------



## evoo4u

angus_grant said:


> Not wanting to bust up evo4u's plans for hosting but the earlier in December or late November would suit me better.
> December is bullshit busy and family events will come first. :-(


Yeah, earlier in Dec would have been less hectic, I agree, but we booked our long-haul flights in April. Plan on having a brew or two at https://www.jfp.ie/ and others in Nov/Dec, and too late to change now...


----------



## evoo4u

Beersuit said:


> It would only be fair we cook part or a whole animal over olive coals. Swine?


Well, there's a mountain of olive pruning offcuts up the paddock, going back several seasons, and they do burn hot. As for animals, we're home to dozens of wallabies, but they're kinda like pets - very quiet, and I just wouldn't feel comfortable chewing into one. But a spit roasted lamb, or pig - now you're talking!

Something to work on...

(Incidentally, our 2016 extra virgin olive oil took out a Silver Medal at last week's Royal Adelaide Show, so we're pretty chuffed about that!)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I have a 12V spit motor if needed.


----------



## BKBrews

What's the go with the swap? Being a new brewer I'd love to go in to a) get feedback on my brewing and b) try everything that you're all making


----------



## evoo4u

Liam_snorkel said:


> I have a 12V spit motor if needed.


Sounds good! I've never done anything like spit-roasting, but we'll have a hole in the ground, a hot fire and coals in it, and some sort of frame/jig to insert through the beastie being cooked. So what does the motor attach to? Is there much fabrication required, other than a few star pickets, and a long rod with securing spikes on each end?


----------



## evoo4u

BKBrews said:


> What's the go with the swap? Being a new brewer I'd love to go in to a) get feedback on my brewing and B) try everything that you're all making


24 hb'ers each take 24 pet bottles of their nominated brew, and come away with 24 different bottles (one of which is their own). If not on the list of 24, you can still attend of course. There's always lots of brews, in bottles and kegs, and a great opportunity to sample, yarn, discuss, and have a bloody good time! Bring some of your own, and you'll get feedback...


----------



## Smokomark

Can someone put me on the swap list please. On the phone and 3 parts cut so it's all a bit hard right now. Cheers,Smoko


----------



## Liam_snorkel

SWAPPING:
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2.Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12.Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16.whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967


RESERVE LIST:
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

evoo4u said:


> Sounds good! I've never done anything like spit-roasting, but we'll have a hole in the ground, a hot fire and coals in it, and some sort of frame/jig to insert through the beastie being cooked. So what does the motor attach to? Is there much fabrication required, other than a few star pickets, and a long rod with securing spikes on each end?


I've got 160cm rod + prongs, star pickets, 12/240V motor.


----------



## evoo4u

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've got 160cm rod + prongs, star pickets, 12/240V motor.


You're booked for the engagement! I have oodles of star pickets up here, and a driver.


----------



## angus_grant

Is it maybe worth doing a second mini-swap seeing as this filled up so quickly?

So 1 * 24 bottle swap as currently listed and second swap of some amount of bottles.

We can't extend the primary swap past 24 bottles as that is one batch of beer + a couple of testers for most of us.


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> Is it maybe worth doing a second mini-swap seeing as this filled up so quickly?
> 
> So 1 * 24 bottle swap as currently listed and second swap of some amount of bottles.
> 
> We can't extend the primary swap past 24 bottles as that is one batch of beer + a couple of testers for most of us.


Double duty for Parks, or the chance to train up an apprentice.


----------



## Parks

****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Parks said:


> ****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****
> 
> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
> 2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
> 3. Liam_Snorkel
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
> 9. Peege
> 10.Benken25
> 11. Angus
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. hwall95
> 15. Dan Barrington - TBD
> 16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
> 17. Lukiferj
> 18. Nickxb - TBD
> 19.Winkle
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
> 23. Parks
> 24. tazman1967
> 
> Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
> 1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.


----------



## crowmanz

Would have loved to have put my name down but I am getting married on the 17th Dec.

Now that I am Toowoomba based hopefully I can get to the mid year case swap.


----------



## bradsbrew

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3.
4.


----------



## evoo4u

crowmanz said:


> Would have loved to have put my name down but I am getting married on the 17th Dec.


Priorities man!


----------



## Aydos

****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4.


----------



## robv

****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv


----------



## Ciderman

Can't believe i missed out! Gutted! 

I'll add my name to the back ups. Hopefully some of you feckers drop out!


----------



## Ciderman

Actually can someone add me? I'm on mobile and it's not complying.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Also can one of the mods add 2016 to the thread title so it's more easily searchable?

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman


----------



## Zorco

Would it be possible to also have a 6x or even a 12x side swap?

Reserves first, new players and then free for all?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

can't see why not


----------



## Beersuit

I will have a chat to the pig farmer who takes our spent grain from the shop and book in a 25kg animal if everyone is keen.


----------



## Motabika

If anyone says no to 25kg of pork I'd suspect they may be dead.


----------



## Reedy

Keen to attend a case swap & meet a few brewers, especially if there is a second swap list for 6x or 12x beers. Even if there isn't, would still be keen to bring a few beers to share & get some feedback on.


----------



## evoo4u

Reedy said:


> Keen to attend a case swap & meet a few brewers, especially if there is a second swap list for 6x or 12x beers. Even if there isn't, would still be keen to bring a few beers to share & get some feedback on.


Reedy, you'd be most welcome. Date is Saturday 17th Dec, into Sunday 18th, up on the eastern downs. And yes, do bring some brews too. The fresh mountain air will put joy in your heart and a spring in your step...


----------



## seehuusen

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen


----------



## giatuprs

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967
Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen 
7. giatuprs

Edit: New account. Ballantyne, Liam_Snorkel, Peege, LukiferJ can confirm my identity.

Edited again: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING


----------



## Liam_snorkel

g'day!


----------



## Meddo

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967
Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen 
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo

No promises of quality since I've only just started my AG / brewing adventure, but I'd be keen to meet you all and share a few cheeky ones :chug:


----------



## bradsbrew

giatuprs said:


> Edit: New account. Ballantyne, Liam_Snorkel, Peege, LukiferJ can confirm my identity.
> 
> Edited again: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING


Yes, but do you have any credible members to vouch for you? B)


----------



## Liam_snorkel

just the incredible ones


----------



## Reedy

evoo4u said:


> Reedy, you'd be most welcome. Date is Saturday 17th Dec, into Sunday 18th, up on the eastern downs. And yes, do bring some brews too. The fresh mountain air will put joy in your heart and a spring in your step...


Thanks evoo4u, have been reading the tasting thread for the last QLD case swap & keen to get involved.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

updated my beer

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid  )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo


----------



## Motabika

Was hoping for a rim whilst up that way


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've got you covered mate :beer:


----------



## seehuusen

Whats an imperial mid?!?


----------



## angus_grant




----------



## Reedy

I'm on my mobile, can someone please add me to Swap List 2


----------



## madpierre06

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid  )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy


----------



## Bribie G

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid  )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'

As I posted in the last swap, why not bump up the main list to 30 so that's a nice neat two cartons of PETs.
Most keggers have had to go out and buy bottles anyway so tuning the quantities to full carton is a sensible option.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

seehuusen said:


> Whats an imperial mid?!?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECUrlnXCqk


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bribie G said:


> why not bump up the main list to 30 so that's a nice neat two cartons of PETs.


but then I'd need to buy a larger cube just for the swap, too.


----------



## angus_grant

We've already got 34 swappers as it stands. 
10 (at the moment) is a nice number for a secondary swap and gets people involved that wouldn't have been able to. 
I like the 24 number main swap. I generally output 27 or 28 bottles. So a few samples before the swap to make sure it's passable.


----------



## madpierre06

Bribie G said:


> As I posted in the last swap, why not bump up the main list to 30 so that's a nice neat two cartons of PETs.
> Most keggers have had to go out and buy bottles anyway so tuning the quantities to full carton is a sensible option.


Not everyone kegs, and 24 bottles allows for a 20L batch to be involved...like Angus said, and am sure it was said last time, 24 bottles allows most folks to have a couple samples of their own for tasting/checking.


----------



## Ciderman

It's interesting that this topic comes up every swap. The interest in SEQ is growing enormously. 

I only made the second swap (which im fine with) but my personal view is the more the better. 

I know sometimes you can over boil and be left with 21 litres instead of 23 or similar, but realistically, there's always a handful of swappers that fall short and submit a second brew to make up the numbers. Let's be honest, if you're only making one batch of beer between now and christmas somethings wrong!

We always have so much lead in time so it should be achievable to make any quantity around the 30-35 mark.

Anyway just my 2 cents.


----------



## Batz

If there is so much interest, why not run another swap. Swap 1 and swap 2. And at the next swap brewers could swap swaps.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

What date is it again?


----------



## Bribie G

Batz said:


> If there is so much interest, why not run another swap. Swap 1 and swap 2. And at the next swap brewers could swap swaps.


Swap²


----------



## Bribie G

Coopers kits do 30 bottles - I'd guess the kit size was tailored to selling you two cartons of empties in the first place.
Following on from that, over the years AG recipes are still framed in that 23L "default brew" size. I can't see what the problem is in producing that quantity for a swap.

Of course many of us keggers have slightly downscaled the process to just get the keg quantity but if you have the standard 30L fermenter and 20L cubes that probably hold 23L after you have been abusing them with boiling stuff for years you should be right.

Or brew a wee bit over grav and chuck in a couple of litres of de-ox water.

Who cares, it's only a swap..... h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## seehuusen

Liam_snorkel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xECUrlnXCqk


Haha, yes i got it


----------



## Zorco

2c more:

The tradition of the 24 is solid from what I've found.

Let the swap2 be its own thing. Hopefully some of the swap 1 Brewers get tempted to make a second offering. Especially those who are judges/award winners.

Then the quality and experience grows both groups.

Maybe rename them from 1,2 to something more arbitrary.

Anyway, if we grouped them to a 43x something swap the tasting thread would be hectic. This way there will be two tasting threads.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I agree although don't see the issue of having a combined tasting thread


----------



## Ciderman

updated my beer

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid ￼ )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pretty keen to get in on the 2nd list now.


----------



## Reedy

Pretty keen to get back on the 2nd list, looks like myself & Bribie G got dropped off somehow...


----------



## Ciderman

There you go. Sorry about That.

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid ￼ )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'


----------



## pcqypcqy

I'm happy with 2 swaps, always wondered if this is how it worked.

This is my first swap, so don't want to rock the boat, but it occurred to me that if you had 25 people bringing 24 bottles, you wouldn't end up with one of your own back. Makes for a bit more ginning around on the day though, so I understand why it is the way that it is currently.

And I'm not just saying this because I'm at 25


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> This is my first swap, so don't want to rock the boat, but it occurred to me that if you had 25 people bringing 24 bottles, you wouldn't end up with one of your own back. Makes for a bit more ginning around on the day though, so I understand why it is the way that it is currently.


Bit more ginning about when sober = lot more ginning about at a swap. h34r:


----------



## Zorco

Earle, 

Would you consider brewing for the second pool as well?


----------



## earle

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Earle,
> 
> Would you consider brewing for the second pool as well?


Hadn't thought about it. I'm usually struggling to get one batch done for the swap.

Other random thoughts - If I did would I just make 2 batches of the same brew for both swaps or different brews? If I did 2 batches of the same brew would it just be better to have one much bigger swap. Can I live without drinking the beers in the 2nd swap even though some of them already look like they'll be great? Why do worms come out when its raining? Why can't I find cosdog's name on either swap list. What is the meaning of life? Should i stop typing crap?


----------



## madpierre06

earle said:


> Hadn't thought about it. I'm usually struggling to get one batch done for the swap.
> 
> Other random thoughts - If I did would I just make 2 batches of the same brew for both swaps or different brews? If I did 2 batches of the same brew would it just be better to have one much bigger swap. Can I live without drinking the beers in the 2nd swap even though some of them already look like they'll be great? Why do worms come out when its raining? Why can't I find cosdog's name on either swap list. What is the meaning of life? Should i stop typing crap?



12.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Been smokin that Rye again Earle?


----------



## earle

It's what you smoke it with that really makes the difference


----------



## chaositic

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid ￼ )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2. (Reserves for list 1)
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.


----------



## seehuusen

Updating beer  Attempting to make Liam extra gutted for being in the first swap list hahaha

EVOO4U, if you can handle the volume, I'd love to sample that Julebryg.
Being Danish I've tried making one or two of these, but not really nailed it yet 

Cheers,
Martin


****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid ￼ )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.


----------



## angus_grant

Let the battle of the barrel aged swap beers commence!!!!

****SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY****

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid ￼ )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.


----------



## evoo4u

seehuusen said:


> EVOO4U, if you can handle the volume, I'd love to sample that Julebryg.
> Being Danish I've tried making one or two of these, but not really nailed it yet


Hey Martin, I'll see what I can do. The only other one I've made was with Cooper's extracts (and the herbs & spices of course) and it turned out very nice. Tomorrow's will be AG with Brooklyn hops, and the same h & s's, so it'll be a trial run for the swap. I've never used Brooklyn before, so at 17% AA I'll be quite cautious!


----------



## seehuusen

evoo4u said:


> Hey Martin, I'll see what I can do. The only other one I've made was with Cooper's extracts (and the herbs & spices of course) and it turned out very nice. Tomorrow's will be AG with Brooklyn hops, and the same h & s's, so it'll be a trial run for the swap. I've never used Brooklyn before, so at 17% AA I'll be quite cautious!


Yes, that does seem very high in aa%, but used in moderation itll work I'm sure. My next Julebryg will use Polish Marynka, which gives a slight aniseed tang that i reckon it's necessary. 

What herbs/spices will you use?


----------



## evoo4u

seehuusen said:


> What herbs/spices will you use?


There are a few ideas here: http://byo.com/malt/item/1928-brewing-with-spices-techniques but for this one, Star anise, vanilla pod, cinnamon sticks, & coriander seeds.


----------



## Zorco

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Hydrogen hydroxide with added flavours


----------



## Zorco

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout


----------



## Reedy

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout


----------



## Meddo

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout


----------



## sixfignig

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout 

13. sixfignig - tba


----------



## bradsbrew

37 swappers so far. Everyone does know this is in Toowoomba a week before Christmas?


----------



## Zorco

I'll be sleeping in my ute! Can't wait

(And preparing my reach around mitigation strategies)


----------



## evoo4u

bradsbrew said:


> 37 swappers so far. Everyone does know this is in Toowoomba a week before Christmas?


Well, _near_ Toowoomba. 150km from Brisbane on scenic country roads. Heck, some of them are even sealed!!!

Think of the high-country triangle - we're between Toowoomba, Crows Nest and Esk.


----------



## Reedy

bradsbrew said:


> 37 swappers so far. Everyone does know this is in Toowoomba a week before Christmas?


Yep, and still keen as mustard to attend my first case swap & meet some brewers


----------



## bradsbrew

evoo4u said:


> Well, _near_ Toowoomba. 150km from Brisbane on scenic country roads. Heck, some of them are even sealed!!!
> 
> Think of the high-country triangle - we're between Toowoomba, Crows Nest and Esk.


Yeah, i know where Ravensbourne is. Grew up in T double O W double O MBA


----------



## seehuusen

2h10m away for me on the sunny coast, so about the same as going to brisbane on a weekday, but better scenery #winning


----------



## Bribie G

This time I can combine it with a visit to Bribie Island.


----------



## Zorco

Is that what your wife calls it?

[emoji13]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bradsbrew said:


> 37 swappers so far. Everyone does know this is in Toowoomba a week before Christmas?


maybe an admin could put the date and location in the thread title to remind everyone :beer:


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

I can't get there due to Carers commitments but can I do the swap thing if I can get a neighbour to take for me and bring back for me? I'm at Cannon Hill so I am winking at either Reedy or Meddo here if thats OK even if I don't know you guys?


----------



## seehuusen

Of course, that's never been an issue in the past


----------



## angus_grant

I always wink at guys I don't know.


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> maybe an admin could put the date and location in the thread title to remind everyone :beer:


I am not here to help, Pal.


I am here to ban Brian............and probably Angus for winking at strange men  any man that has eye contact.


----------



## evoo4u

I'll individually PM a mud map closer to the date.


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> I always wink at guys I don't know.


 Isn't that how the first case swsp came about?


----------



## Meddo

You just made me go all weak at the knees.


----------



## Meddo

Reckon I can manage an extra case though LF


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Thanhs Meddo! And I promise not to wink at you mate. Can't believe I used that term. Well at least I didn't try to finger Bry Bry....


----------



## Radshoes

Still plenty of time for that


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Just behave yourself and I'll teach you how to break into Cosdog's ute cab.


----------



## Reedy

Happy to help out Lagerfrenzy if for some reason Meddo can't do it.

Meddo - if you're also around the Cannon Hill area, perhaps we can car pool to the swap (I'm happy to drive). I'm a first-time swapper & haven't met any of the guys yet.


----------



## angus_grant

Stay innocent!!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Thanks for the offer Reedy - have to catch up for a beer one day. You might be wise to tag team with Meddo at the swap - there is safety in numbers and you will be a long, long way from Civilisation with some very strange sounding men (and a Ladyboy).


----------



## Reedy

Sage advice Lagerfrenzy, I may have to try & fashion some chastity belts for both Meddo & myself ahead of the swap


----------



## evoo4u

LAGERFRENZY said:


> there is safety in numbers and you will be a long, long way from Civilisation...









(_For those old enough to remember..._)


----------



## bradsbrew

For any swap newbies, remember to bring your biggest glass and skull as many beers as possible before the kegs run out.


----------



## seehuusen

bradsbrew said:


> For any swap newbies, remember to bring your biggest glass and skull as many beers as possible before the kegs run out.


Plus, don't setup your tent/swag before 6pm!


----------



## benken25

Can a bloke enter both swaps or is that being greedy? I was going to throw 2 different beers in the mix


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Accepting half a sack of Fawcett's Golden Promise may have wide reacing and eye popping consequences:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92519-brisbane-grain-bulk-buy-sept-oct/page-3#entry1406510 
Post 48


----------



## Radshoes

bradsbrew said:


> For any swap newbies, remember to bring your biggest glass and skull as many beers as possible before the kegs run out.


and then smash said large unbreakable oktoberfest stein when the kegs do run out.


----------



## evoo4u

evoo4u said:


> (_For those old enough to remember..._)


And for the young whipper-snappers - a clue:


----------



## Parks

Oh hey guys; What did I miss?


----------



## pcqypcqy

What's the etiquette for this, I assume on top of the swap beers there's a certain amount of lubrication required to ensure the day runs smoothly? Do we all bring a corny? I'm more than happy to, just need to slot it into my schedule.


----------



## Parks

_A lot_ of brewers will bring portable setups, some will bring bottles.


----------



## BPH87

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout 

13. sixfignig - tba




BenKen25 said:


> Can a bloke enter both swaps or is that being greedy? I was going to throw 2 different beers in the mix


I am keen to do this too - any objections?


----------



## Parks

BenKen25, on 01 Oct 2016 - 1:11 PM, said:





BenKen25 said:


> Can a bloke enter both swaps or is that being greedy? I was going to throw 2 different beers in the mix





BPH87 said:


> I am keen to do this too - any objections?


I can't really see any reason not to. They're 2 completely separate swaps. I would think the guys in the second swap would be happy to have a full swap.

My 1.4142c


----------



## Radshoes

I want to go in both swaps, my only issue is I struggle to get through all the beers from one swap!


----------



## madpierre06

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout 
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison




Keen for both as well. All gear currently nuking.....


----------



## evoo4u

Better get the swap done ASAP on the day! 
Or else ........................................


----------



## madpierre06

Shed #1 & Shed #2


----------



## Zorco

Just 2c from me. Yes please to the multiple entries from whoever!

The more diversity of brewsI take away from the swap the better.


----------



## seehuusen

If anyone from first group is more keen on second group, im happy to brew 2 batches and be in both


----------



## evoo4u

madpierre06 said:


> Shed #1 & Shed #2


Done!


----------



## madpierre06

You can make the cheque out to Art Vanderlay.


----------



## menoetes

Holy crap, we organizing this already?

Ravensbourne... Ravensbourne... Google be telling me it's out near Esk. Anyone willing to give a poor brewer with no wheels a ride out there? Would be willing to pitch in with cash for petrol, geeky conversation, beer & road tunes...


----------



## seehuusen

I was just about to offer luke, but going out via you is a little longer for me. Happy to if you get stuck and can't fund a ride out


----------



## menoetes

I am happy to jump on a train with all my gear if that entices anyone to pick me up somewhere along the way. It will mean I can at least attend, if not swap.

I'm just saying, if you're driving out there and you see some fat balding bastard dragging an esky along the side of the road in the middle of nowhere - maybe stop & offer me a lift?


----------



## Zorco

Where are you based mate?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

hey Luke I'll be coming from Yeronga so could swing past Oxley on the way. got a wagon with roof racks so can take gear


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> hey Luke I'll be coming from Yeronga so could swing past Oxley on the way. got a wagon with roof racks so can take gear


That'd be a good sight on the highway, roof racks loaded up with kegs, eski's and gas cylinders


----------



## Liam_snorkel

happens every swap mate!


----------



## earle

Kegs on roof offer a lot of advantages I reckon. Wrap a wet towel around them to keep cool while traveling at highway speeds. Lay them on their side and gravity feed down to car occupants (passengers only of course).......


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you're an ideas man


----------



## pcqypcqy

There was a great hot rod ute at the carnival car show last year Earle, dunno if you saw it. Kegs and taps built in on the back. All outside of the cabin though.


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> There was a great hot rod ute at the carnival car show last year Earle, dunno if you saw it. Kegs and taps built in on the back. All outside of the cabin though.


Didn't see it. Shouldn't be a surprise though as I didn't even know there is a carnival car show?


----------



## Meddo

Reedy said:


> Happy to help out Lagerfrenzy if for some reason Meddo can't do it.
> 
> Meddo - if you're also around the Cannon Hill area, perhaps we can car pool to the swap (I'm happy to drive). I'm a first-time swapper & haven't met any of the guys yet.


Reedy I reckon I'll take my wagon so I can have a kip in the back at some point. If you'd like a lift out I'm more than happy to pick you up though?


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Didn't see it. Shouldn't be a surprise though as I didn't even know there is a carnival car show?


I think it was on in the park before the parade, on the cricket fields where they do the fireworks.


----------



## Reedy

Meddo said:


> Reedy I reckon I'll take my wagon so I can have a kip in the back at some point. If you'd like a lift out I'm more than happy to pick you up though?


Sounds good to me Meddo, I'll bring my swag. Will PM you my details shortly.


----------



## benken25

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
15. Benken25

Because you can never have to many swap beers especially with a few weeks off over Christmas


----------



## menoetes

Liam_snorkel said:


> hey Luke I'll be coming from Yeronga so could swing past Oxley on the way. got a wagon with roof racks so can take gear


So you're offering to tie me to the roof-racks? ...well beggers can't be choosers. At least I'll be away from any noxious gas emissions that might occur inside the car 

Seriously tho, I'd appreciate it dude - I'll just be packing the esky, my lil' tent and a small assortment of gear. If there's also room for swap beers I'll gladly participate but I'll not presume of your wagons space. I'm already a pretty big load myself.


----------



## Zorco

If you want to be in the swap then I'm cool to courier for you mate!. As a backup plan at least. [emoji106]


----------



## Liam_snorkel

menoetes said:


> So you're offering to tie me to the roof-racks? ...well beggers can't be choosers. At least I'll be away from any noxious gas emissions that might occur inside the car
> 
> Seriously tho, I'd appreciate it dude - I'll just be packing the esky, my lil' tent and a small assortment of gear. If there's also room for swap beers I'll gladly participate but I'll not presume of your wagons space. I'm already a pretty big load myself.


No dramas! We'll be heading up early-ish because I'm bringing the spit FYI


----------



## bradsbrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> No dramas! We'll be heading up early-ish because I'm bringing the spit FYI


You're bringing Aydos?


----------



## winkle

earle said:


> Kegs on roof offer a lot of advantages I reckon. Wrap a wet towel around them to keep cool while traveling at highway speeds. Lay them on their side and gravity feed down to car occupants (passengers only of course).......


Sounds like a roadtrip to Agnes Water for an Octoberfest at Henno's. Everyone had a great time except the driver (and added about 2 hours to the trip for piss stops).


----------



## kegs23

just added going but not swapping to bottom of list

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/COLOR]
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
15. Benken25

Because you can never have to many swap beers especially with a few weeks off over Christmas 

Going but not swapping as we are soft :

kegs - will be bring a light lager for smashing in the heat of the day


----------



## kegs23

just added mitch into swap for him

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
15. Benken25
16. mitch- undecided 

Because you can never have to many swap beers especially with a few weeks off over Christmas 

Going but not swapping as we are soft :

kegs - will be bring a light lager for smashing in the heat of the day


----------



## HBHB

I'm out unfortunately guys. Sadly, a bit too close to Xmas for me with everything going on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

:'(


----------



## Zorco

Maybe we can move Christmas a little bit to suit??


----------



## HBHB

^ he's an ideas man


----------



## madpierre06

I'll make an exception in this case, have only ever had nasty experiences with ideas men.


----------



## Parks

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. Lukiferj
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
15. Benken25
16. mitch- undecided


----------



## lukiferj

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17.
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.
1. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
2. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
3. Aydos - TBC
4. Robv
5. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
6. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
7. giatuprs
8. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
9. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
10. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
11. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
12. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
13. sixfignig - tba
14. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
15. Benken25
16. mitch- undecided 


Pulling out early of this one guys. I'm going to be overseas at the time so happy to give my spot to someone else who missed out and has time to brew.. Also means I don't have to bottle any bloody beers! -_-


----------



## pcqypcqy

how does this work, do I get bumped up automatically or do I have to claim it?

Either way, I'm keen for the main swap.


----------



## Parks

If you're the first in the list and the first to claim I'd say go for it!


----------



## Parks

And BOOOOOOOKIFER!


----------



## pcqypcqy

just to claim it officially:

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Motabika-Gotslandricka
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
*17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.*
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1. Bradsbrew - Barrel Aged Stout
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen 
9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo' 
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/COLOR]
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## Liam_snorkel

nice one.

if there are any more bumpings from now on - best to leave the number blank than change them, in case people have already started bottling & labelling their bottles.


----------



## pcqypcqy

how do we label them, just with the number against our name?


----------



## Parks

The only required label is your list number on the top of the bottle.


----------



## Parks

eg, I will write "23" on the top of my 24 bottles.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Understood, cheers Parks. I was worried about Liam_Snorkel's comment, but in hindsight I think he's talking about the edit of my post by bradsbrew.

On another note, when will the second swap be locked down? Will everyone be producing 24 pet bottles anyway just in case? I'm not anticipating having the chance to smash out another brew but if it did come up then I might be keen to participate in both.


----------



## Parks

Yep - pretty confident Liam was talking about Brad's edit.

We normally have the lists pretty sorted a few weeks out but I am 99% sure there will be dropouts being the week before xmas and out of Brissy. My normal plan for up to 24 bottles is to make a keg, try a few and then try my best not to try too many before bottling day


----------



## bradsbrew

pcqypcqy said:


> Understood, cheers Parks. I was worried about Liam_Snorkel's comment, but in hindsight I think he's talking about the edit of my post by bradsbrew.
> 
> On another note, when will the second swap be locked down? Will everyone be producing 24 pet bottles anyway just in case? I'm not anticipating having the chance to smash out another brew but if it did come up then I might be keen to participate in both.


Yes he's talking about my little meddling. 2 months out, i doubt people have labelled their bottles. Changing numbers on the second group to prevent confusion when progressing from first to second group in order. Being a pessimist, i doubt their will be many left in the second swap group by the time the swap comes around.


----------



## Zorco

So....swapping with myself...........back like it was 1996


----------



## Radshoes

bradsbrew said:


> Yes he's talking about my little meddling. 2 months out, i doubt people have labelled their bottles. Changing numbers on the second group to prevent confusion when progressing from first to second group in order. Being a pessimist, i doubt their will be many left in the second swap group by the time the swap comes around.


I WAS THINKING ABOUT PULLING OUT, BUT MY RESOLVE IS FIRM NOW, IF ONLY TO PROVE YOU WRONG!


----------



## Radshoes

cue the ladyboy jokes :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew

Radshoes said:


> I WAS THINKING ABOUT PULLING OUT,


If only your dad did.....


----------



## Radshoes

bradsbrew said:


> If only your dad did.....


Pretty sure he did. but you know, me I'm unfuckingstoppable!


----------



## evoo4u

Just finished bottling my Julebryg. Bottling didn't take long, but stripping the f***ing labels off the PET bottles did!

And - I'm as guilty as anyone for letting loose my artistic (?) talents and sticking labels on my mid-year swappies. I used poly (plastic/vinyl) label stock, as that's what we use on our olive oil bottles, as it's impervious to oil. However they're not designed for easy removal.

Some of the labels were really 'orrible and left lots of residue, so I think I'll follow Earle's example for the Christmas swap, and use sticky-tape to attach the labels. It makes the bottle cleanup so much easier.


----------



## Motabika

Imma have to pull the pin too. Enjoy guys.


----------



## earle

evoo4u said:


> Just finished bottling my Julebryg. Bottling didn't take long, but stripping the f***ing labels off the PET bottles did!
> 
> And - I'm as guilty as anyone for letting loose my artistic (?) talents and sticking labels on my mid-year swappies. I used poly (plastic/vinyl) label stock, as that's what we use on our olive oil bottles, as it's impervious to oil. However they're not designed for easy removal.
> 
> Some of the labels were really 'orrible and left lots of residue, so I think I'll follow Earle's example for the Christmas swap, and use sticky-tape to attach the labels. It makes the bottle cleanup so much easier.


Yep, there was some robust discussion in a case swap thread last year about labels and removal. I thought your's came off easily though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Fresh bottles are $1 each,, saves worrying about cross contamination from the funkier beers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Motabika said:


> Imma have to pull the pin too. Enjoy guys.


unlucky.

there is now a spot free in Swap #1:


***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## bradsbrew

Swapped myself to swap 1.


----------



## winkle

Liam_snorkel said:


> unlucky.
> 
> there is now a spot free in Swap #1:
> 
> 
> ***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
> 2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
> 9. Peege
> 10.Benken25
> 11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. hwall95
> 15. Dan Barrington - TBD
> 16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
> 17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 18. Nickxb - TBD
> 19.Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
> 23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
> 24. tazman1967
> 
> Swap List 2.
> 
> 1.
> 2. Aydos - TBC
> 3. Robv
> 4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
> 5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
> 6. giatuprs
> 7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
> 8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
> 9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'
> 10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
> 11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/color]
> 12. sixfignig - tba
> 13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
> 14. Benken25
> 15. mitch- undecided


Added my probable beer


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Phwoar


----------



## angus_grant

Seems like everyone is stepping it up a notch...

Plus more barrel-aged beers. B)


----------



## earle

angus_grant said:


> Seems like everyone is stepping it up a notch...


Bugger, does this mean I'll need to use some BE2 instead of plain white sugaz????


----------



## pcqypcqy

angus_grant said:


> Seems like everyone is stepping it up a notch...
> 
> Plus more barrel-aged beers. B)


It was a close run thing whether I should put myself in the main swap, the second swap is looking pretty good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Brewing the RIM today, it's a black mash &#092;m/


----------



## Curly79

Blacker than a coal miners arsehole! What's a RIM? Russian Imperial ...?


----------



## Peege

Updating for the beer I'm brewing



***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - TBD
19.Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/COLOR]
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## Batz

3.5 hours travel for me, getting there OK. Driving home not so good.

Sorry might give this one a miss once again. Have a good one possums.

Batz


----------



## nickxb

Updating my beer



***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout [/font][/COLOR]
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## Zorco

Awwwwww dogggonne it!!! I've been voted out of the house!

11 was my lucky number.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that's some weird shit. your number wasn't visible on the mobile app, but was from desktop.
Another reminder that the automatic formatting on this site is fkd.

formatting removed:

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - not a malt liquo'
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## Adr_0

And I'm out. Going to struggle to make it AND brew something prior to the 16th. Enjoy...


----------



## evoo4u

I'm currently in the process of attacking my 'to do' list for the rest of the year, and hosting the beer-swap on 17/18 Dec features prominently :beer: .
So while a mate (another home brewer!) was here with an excavator ripping up some unwanted clumps of bamboo which were towering over the house and filling up the gutters with crap, I mentioned that I needed a fire-pit for the spit roast. Well - 2 minutes and it was done. Then I thought I might as well arrange a bit of bush-seating and get a bit of decent hardwood for the fire. Anyway, that's one thing I can cross off the list.

The second part is to do a spring clean of the sheds in case it's a wet weekend and we need shelter, but that's job for later in the week (not tomorrow - that's a brew day, then watch the MotoGP). I'm not normally this organised, but with a long awaited holiday coming up, I don't want to leave a whole lot of things to the last minute.

Pic of the fire pit area:


----------



## Bribie G

***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> ***SWAP BEERS MUST TO BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***
> 
> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
> 2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
> 9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
> 10.Benken25
> 11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. hwall95
> 15. Dan Barrington - TBD
> 16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
> 17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
> 19.
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
> 23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
> 24. tazman1967
> 
> Swap List 2.
> 
> 1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
> 2. Aydos - TBC
> 3. Robv
> 4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
> 5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
> 6. giatuprs
> 7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
> 8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
> 9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
> 10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
> 11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
> 12. sixfignig - tba
> 13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
> 14. Benken25
> 15. mitch- undecided


To avoid possibly having to pull out closer to the date, I've put meself on list 2 - the beer will probably change as well due to me being slack.


----------



## seehuusen

taken a spot in the first swap 

***SWAP BEERS MUST BE IN ~750ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. Tentative adr0 going to (tentatively) adjunct the living (well, actually, tentative) shit out of a (tentative) beer
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967

Swap List 2.

1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## Adr_0

formalities formally formalised:

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. 
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967
Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## evoo4u

Adr_0 said:


> formalities formally formalised:


Sorry we won't see you down here this time around.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bummer, I enjoy your tasting notes


----------



## seehuusen

Shame Adr_0, maybe next time


----------



## Adr_0

Sorry gents, should be in next time. And it frees up someone different to join!


----------



## Coodgee

these swap beers get crazier and crazier every year.


----------



## menoetes

Agreed, it's kinda getting to be a bit of a competition, though I think people are getting crazier at the winter swap with the RIS's and what-not...


----------



## evoo4u

So to any of you brewers who haven't been in a swap, please don't feel intimidated - please. Just bring a brew! An ale, a lager, something that you do all the time for yourself, and that you enjoy. Sometimes the simple things are the best. :chug:


----------



## Parks

Sage words dear evoo


----------



## Radshoes

So I wont be able to make it, but am still keen to be in a swap of some sort.
Should I pull myself out of the main swap and go to swap 2?
Also who wants to take my swap beers up?


----------



## angus_grant

I seem to recall amongst the myriad wild beers and RIS's, sour beers, etc of the last swap one of my favourites was Rob's (I think) dark mild.

One style of beer I have completely bypassed in search of pale ales, IPAs, belgian's, barrel aged, etc, etc. But I will certainly be coming back to it.

On the surface a seemingly simple beer, but it had so much flavour and was a really enjoyable beer. So don't feel you have to be on the cutting edge of brewing to feel comfortable in the swap. 

Rad: I don't see why you can't be in the main swap. You'll just have to arrange to get your beers to the swap, and the swap beers back to your place. Actually there is the exact problem: not sure there is anyone I'd trust with that responsibility.


----------



## Zorco

What's the deal with 'cubists' in the Mexican swap?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

What's a swap without sillyboyradshewz?


----------



## Zorco

Radshoes said:


> So I wont be able to make it/indent]
> 
> Should I pull myself out
> ​



That's not what they teach us in man school.

Your main manliness is to stay in and deliver the load..... especially when you don't think you can make it.

Fish are friends, not food Radshoes!

Stick with us. A seat in my shit ute has just been allocated to you.​


----------



## Liam_snorkel

What's a swap without sillyboyradshewz?


----------



## Zorco

Liam_snorkel said:


> What's a swap without sillyboyradshewz?


Twice!

These are strong feelingZ you have snorkel? That's ok, we all feel it too


----------



## Curly79

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> What's the deal with 'cubists' in the Mexican swap?


We brew on the day and those on the cubist list take home a 20Ltr cube of wort. Not deliberately snooping on your thread being a Mexican myself, just on the train and running out of things to read. [emoji6]


----------



## Curly79

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> What's the deal with 'cubists' in the Mexican swap?


We brew on the day and those on the cubist list take home a 20Ltr cube of wort. Not deliberately snooping on your thread being a Mexican myself, just on the train and running out of things to read. [emoji6]


----------



## Mardoo

evoo4u said:


> So to any of you brewers who haven't been in a swap, please don't feel intimidated - please. Just bring a brew! An ale, a lager, something that you do all the time for yourself, and that you enjoy. Sometimes the simple things are the best. :chug:


Another Mexican here. Hells yeah to what evoo4u said. After the fifteenth IIIPA/RIS/mead/barleywine you need something a little light on to keep you standing for the next fifteen. If you're new, just get amongst it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Apparently you don't _have_ to drink them all in one session. hah! Who would have thought.


----------



## earle

Liam_snorkel said:


> Apparently you don't _have_ to drink them all in one session. hah! Who would have thought.


I thought it was in the rules that you have to drink them all at the swap? h34r:


----------



## Reedy

Unfortunaty I'm going to have to remove myself from the swap list, as it now appears the in-laws will be here from NZ that weekend.

I was really looking forward to my first case swap & meeting some more experienced brewers (and tasting what look like some amazing beers), hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## tazman1967

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10.Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22. 
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison 

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. Reedy - probably hefeweizen
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch- undecided


----------



## tazman1967

Updated my swap beer..
On a side note.

I cannot attend the swap, Im on a plane to Hobart at 830 on the Sunday. Can anybody take my beers to the swap ? 
Ill deliver them to you.


----------



## evoo4u

tazman1967 said:


> I cannot attend the swap, Im on a plane to Hobart at 830 on the Sunday.


Hour 45 from here to Bris Airport, so get away at 6 - you'll piss it in!!!


----------



## Parks

I should be able to squeeze in an extra swap contribution Taz.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Reedy said:


> Unfortunaty I'm going to have to remove myself from the swap list, as it now appears the in-laws will be here from NZ that weekend.


removed Reedy.

*** SWAP BEERS TO BE IN 740ml PET BOTTLES ***

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Radshoes

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. hwall95
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## hwall95

Argh I'm going to have to be lame and pull out. Been flatout with uni and work and haven't had a chance to brew anything since July. Won't get much free time until the end the month so won't be able brew anything for bottling in time.

Will hopefully be able to the make it to the event this year, will try to pump out a quick hefe or pale ale keg once I'm on holidays to bring along

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - AInsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## giatuprs

OK so ordered grain for my beer, so adding my beer choice to the list, otherwise unchanged.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - A Christmas Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## evoo4u

Changed my swappie, as the intended Julebryg failed my expectations. Think I was a bit 'light on' with the spices. :unsure:

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Justabryg (an APA)
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14.
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Ciderman

Added myself to the first swap as well. 

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Justabryg (an APA)
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - TBD
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## bulkalebrews

Update to my beer - no.15

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Justabryg (an APA)
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. whatever the **** Brad decides my name will be when the swap comes around(currently Radshoes) - The next iteration of my barrel aged Wavell heights farmhouse ale - slightly darker than the last one.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided[/quote]


----------



## Radshoes

**** it sorry guys im out
or congratulations guys im out

I just did the maths and i dont even have time to do a barrel top up

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Justabryg (an APA)
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8.
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided[/quote]


----------



## lukiferj

Radshoes said:


> **** it sorry guys im out
> or congratulations guys im out
> 
> I just did the maths and i dont even have time to do a barrel top up
> 
> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - Justabryg (an APA)
> 2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
> 9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
> 10. Benken25
> 11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. Ciderman - TBD
> 15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
> 16.
> 17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
> 19. Seehuusen - TBD
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22.
> 23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
> 24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
> 
> Swap List 2.
> 1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
> 2. Aydos - TBC
> 3. Robv
> 4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
> 5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
> 6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
> 7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
> 8.
> 9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
> 10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
> 11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
> 12. sixfignig - tba
> 13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
> 14. Benken25
> 15. mitch - undecided


 [/quote] ****. This is great news. Maybe I will fly back from Italy for the night now.


----------



## Radshoes

poor formatting luki


----------



## evoo4u

I've re-tasted my Julebryg, and it's just not too bad after all, so putting it back into Swap List 1, and adding an APA into a spare slot in Swap List 2.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle
7. BPH87
8. Fattox - something summery and easy drinking, wheat based German beer of sorts
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## fattox

evoo4u said:


> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - Julebryg
> 2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Spare
> 9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
> 10. Benken25
> 11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. Ciderman - TBD
> 15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
> 16.
> 17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
> 19. Seehuusen - TBD
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22.
> 23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
> 24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
> 
> Swap List 2.
> 1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
> 2. Aydos - TBC
> 3. Robv
> 4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
> 5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
> 6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
> 7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
> 8. evoo4u - APA
> 9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
> 10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
> 11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
> 12. sixfignig - tba
> 13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
> 14. Benken25
> 15. mitch - undecided


I've had to pull out. I have commitments in Brisbane and the Gold Coast all weekend


----------



## fattox

evoo4u said:


> Swap List 1.
> 1. evoo4u - Julebryg
> 2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
> 3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
> 4. Ballantyne
> 5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
> 6. Earle
> 7. BPH87
> 8. Spare
> 9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
> 10. Benken25
> 11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
> 12. Beersuit
> 13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
> 14. Ciderman - TBD
> 15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
> 16.
> 17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
> 18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
> 19. Seehuusen - TBD
> 20. Smokomark
> 21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
> 22.
> 23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
> 24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
> 
> Swap List 2.
> 1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
> 2. Aydos - TBC
> 3. Robv
> 4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
> 5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
> 6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
> 7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
> 8. evoo4u - APA
> 9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
> 10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
> 11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
> 12. sixfignig - tba
> 13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
> 14. Benken25
> 15. mitch - undecided


I've had to pull out. I have commitments in Brisbane and the Gold Coast all weekend


----------



## earle

Beer updated

So what's the go with the two lists given we're seeing the dropouts start in list 1? Previously spaces in the first list would be filled with those on the standby list.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. BPH87
8.
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## evoo4u

earle said:


> Beer updated
> 
> So what's the go with the two lists given we're seeing the dropouts start in list 1? Previously spaces in the first list would be filled with those on the standby list.


As it stands, there are 36 nominations. My thinking is to get a few entrants from List 2 to move themselves up to List 1 so we have a full 24 in List 1. Then rather than deleting List 2, just retain it as a 'mini-swap'.

That way, no-one is disadvantaged or involuntarily excluded. I think it'd work OK. However, I am open to ideas as to why it would/would not work.

if it extends beyond the originally planned 24, I'll just have to get extra parking meters...


----------



## Zorco

Edit: No idea why evoo4u's post wasn't shown when I wrote mine.... Not only that, we started the sentence the same way....

Too weird for me..!


I'll be bringing a few extras anyhow just in case there is room for some individual swapping.... (Angus..... non-specific, non-suspicious winking in your direction....)


----------



## earle

Zorco said:


> . (Angus..... non-specific, non-suspicious winking in your direction....)


No such thing


----------



## earle

evoo4u said:


> As it stands, there are 36 nominations. My thinking is to get a few entrants from List 2 to move themselves up to List 1 so we have a full 24 in List 1. Then rather than deleting List 2, just retain it as a 'mini-swap'.
> 
> That way, no-one is disadvantaged or involuntarily excluded. I think it'd work OK. However, I am open to ideas as to why it would/would not work.
> 
> if it extends beyond the originally planned 24, I'll just have to get extra parking meters...


Sounds like a good plan. Should it just be in order of signing up?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

or would it best to have volunteers switch groups


----------



## evoo4u

Volunteers, I reckon.


----------



## BPH87

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. 
8.
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - probably a boring old APA or AIPA cos I'm a noob sorry
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


I am out.


----------



## Parks

bradsbrew said:


> Being a pessimist, i doubt their will be many left in the second swap group by the time the swap comes around.


----------



## Zorco

Actually, we only need another 10 or so to drop out and this becomes a 1 swap game!


----------



## Meddo

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. 
8.
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Meddo said:


> 7. Meddo - whatever turns out best from *THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING*



not all* heroes wear capes!


*unless you have a brewing cape, in which case, I tip my mask to you h34r:


----------



## Meddo

Well, sheeeeeet, that's some inspiration right there, I might just have to get one now.

Actually maybe I should start wearing my lederhosen to prevent burns from hot SS fittings. German leather strides count as PPE, right?


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Brewing pants are strictly Verboten! You may may seek the protecton of a cricketer's box if the wedding tackle is still getting a bit of work though.


----------



## luggy

If there's no objections from anyone in the reserve list i'll put my hat into the ring for the first list


----------



## evoo4u

Go for it.


----------



## luggy

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8.
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## luggy

Was just talking to mate who's keen as well, he's not a forum member but' he's a good brewer, if anyone on the reserve list has an objection to this let me know and i'll change it

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Meddo

Alright well I guess I'll put my hand up to jump up into the 24 if no one objects?

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. 
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12. sixfignig - tba
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Radshoes

even though I wont be there I will wear no pants in solidarity on the day.
Work Christmas party here I come!


----------



## evoo4u

To the chant of -
Workers - united - will never be defeated

Sub:
Brewers - with bare bums - will never be without chums


----------



## seehuusen

I for one am still doing two brews, cant be a bad thing to have an arsenal of different beers to try over chrissy


----------



## perko8

Im going to add to the statistic it seems, commitments coming up. So I'm going to have to pull out - unless someone in Toowoomba would be happy to take and then return with my swap beers for me to collect at a later date? To be honest i was more keen to meet people than just do a swap


----------



## angus_grant

You've not been to a swap before, have you?

It's looking like I can't attend the swap (stupid family) but will still swap beers.


----------



## angus_grant

You've not been to a swap before, have you?

It's looking like I can't attend the swap (stupid family) but will still swap beers.


----------



## evoo4u

Re - location for 2016 Christmas Case Swap (Ravensbourne):

I'm going to be in dodgy places for net/email contact for a few weeks, but should be back in the third world (well, Australia) around 9th Dec. As you're probably aware, the swap's at our property, so PM me then and I'll organise a location/mudmap for you.

Or (since Ireland is one of the lovely places I'll be visiting), I'll hand you one when you get here


----------



## perko8

angus_grant said:


> You've not been to a swap before, have you?
> 
> It's looking like I can't attend the swap (stupid family) but will still swap beers.


Yep this would be my first rodeo as it were.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Saddle up!


----------



## evoo4u

evoo4u said:


> Re - location for 2016 Christmas Case Swap (Ravensbourne):
> 
> I'm going to be in dodgy places for net/email contact for a few weeks, but should be back in the third world (well, Australia) around 9th Dec.


All OK now, but I was, as they say, "tired and emotional" last night when I wrote that. Late afternoon power outage (brownout?), wildly fluctuating voltages, tv going beserk, then generators running out of fuel, satellite internet crapping out, etc etc.

Anyway, the guys from Ergon finally restored power just before 3am, and with a few hours sleep, the world looks better B) .


----------



## perko8

Liam_snorkel said:


> Saddle up!


So does everyone share the kilt or byo?


----------



## seehuusen

Everyone shares angus' balls, kilt is optional


----------



## sixfignig

Sorry ya'll, going to have to pull the pin on this one. *insert reason here*

Next time I'll get my shit together.
Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - TBD
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - possibly, ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red (if ready) or Raspberry Berliner
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. 
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## seehuusen

About to bottle the Flanders in the next day or two. Will be brewing up a Berliner for swap 1. Undecided on fruit addition, pineapple was amazing. Thinking that (pineapple) or raspberry, any other good additions, fruit wise?

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1. Winkle - Morpheus Oude Bruin No2 (oaked - port barrel)
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. 
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## madpierre06

seehuusen said:


> About to bottle the Flanders in the next day or two. Will be brewing up a Berliner for swap 1. Undecided on fruit addition, pineapple was amazing. Thinking that (pineapple) or raspberry, any other good additions, fruit wise?


I had a strawberry/guava one recently that was absolutely delicious mate.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Mulberries? Season's just finished but might be some around.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

dangle berries h34r:


----------



## pcqypcqy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtCfN3H80OU

Oooh, me plums.


----------



## madpierre06

Inherent sourness there.


----------



## winkle

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Bradsbrew - Shiraz Bière de Garde.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7.
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided

Predictably I'll be working, might still contribute to the 2nd swap if I get something into the fermenter pronto and can arrange for it to get there (not a oaked Oude Bruin sadly).


----------



## Ciderman

seehuusen said:


> About to bottle the Flanders in the next day or two. Will be brewing up a Berliner for swap 1. Undecided on fruit addition, pineapple was amazing. Thinking that (pineapple) or raspberry, any other good additions, fruit wise?


Just pondering the same question myself. Was thinking of doing something like pineapple or watermelon so let me know where you land so we don't make the same thing. Id love to do cherry but not sure if in season yet.

I need to check how my lambic is going this weekend and decide if it's right to go.


----------



## seehuusen

Well, Liams dangle berries will be a touch too bretty for my preference 

I like the sound of strawberry/guava so that or raspberry will be my angle on fruit


----------



## bradsbrew

Pin is pulled, I am out. Did not realise it is the same date as Gabba test which I have tickets for. Although, going by current form the test might be over by day 3.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. 
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7.
8. evoo4u - APA
9. Bribie G - Toucan Stout to the recipe that made it as far as the Nationals.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Bribie G

Regretfully dropping out of this year's swap. Just got back off holiday, haven't had time to do a brew for the swap and family obs are piling up for that time of year.
Looking forward to next year.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. 
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - not sure yet
8. Davy - TBA
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7.
8. evoo4u - APA
9. 
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Beersuit

Looks like every one is dropping like flies. Should tell my pig man I only need a week old sucker by the look of it.


----------



## Beersuit

I would be delicious though...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I'm doing a 20kg wiener this weekend to practice


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Also cooking a pig


----------



## Beersuit

They are so soft and supple at 20kg. I do think they develop better flavour around 30 to 40 kg.


----------



## angus_grant

PTC: Liam practices on his 20kg wiener every weekend


----------



## luggy

Updating swap beers and added myself to the second list

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. 
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - probably a porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9. 
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## pcqypcqy

Updated my beer at 17.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21. Perko8 - tba. Never done this before but keen!
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9. 
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## perko8

And another one bites the dust...

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. Meddo - whatever turns out best from THE WEEKEND OF CONSTANT BREWING
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9. 
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Meddo

Yeah me too sorry guys.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Zorco

Im out too


----------



## Beersuit

Looks like we might just need a leg of pork.


----------



## luggy

If they keep dropping at this rate we'll be sharing a kilo of chicken wings


----------



## pcqypcqy

Beersuit, can your bloke just do a few slices of ham maybe?


----------



## Beersuit

I could get a chop some ham is pushing the numbers.


----------



## earle

Perhaps you could just share some pork sausages? h34r:


----------



## seehuusen

A tablespoon of bacon salt would do it


----------



## benken25

updating swap beers

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - 1 yo barrel aged brett sour saison thingy
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## angus_grant

updating swap beer

Barrel nowhere near ready. 

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - fäux lager 
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - TBD
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. Ciderman - 1 yo Barrel Aged Lambic (if ready)
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Ciderman

So my lambic, which is actually 10 months old, tastes like a bretty pilsner so I'm going to remove that beer. I will remove myself from swap 2 at this stage.

Updated swap beer on #1

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - fäux lager 
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Seehuusen - Berliner weisse
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. 
5. Seehuusen - ~1yo Barrel aged Flanders Red
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## seehuusen

Im very disappointed, that i have to pull out of the swap and get together entirely. I've just got way too many things on, to realistically make it to the swap. 

I hope you guys have an awesome time 

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - fäux lager 
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. 
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. 
5.
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Aydos

Just going to verify but this is still planned for the 17th isn't it? Is anyone heading from the north side to it?


----------



## madpierre06

Yeah Aydos i will be


----------



## madpierre06

I can transport goods but not persons as i will be finishing work at Wacol on the saturday morning alt 6am and will make my way from there rather than heading back home


----------



## evoo4u

madpierre06 said:


> I can transport goods but not persons as i will be finishing work at Wacol on the saturday morning alt 6am and will make my way from there rather than heading back home


Let's see - 0600 + 90 minutes = 0730. Could be an early start to the swap


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> Let's see - 0600 + 90 minutes = 0730. Could be an early start to the swap


Yeah, I know :lol: Gonna do a bit of sight seeing on the way, stop for breakfast somewhere, plus if ya might need a hand putting ice in a esky. :beerbang:


----------



## evoo4u

There's a very popular eating place in Fernvale, opposite the park. Famous for their pies! Also, for a great view, when you get to Ravensbourne, drive the kilometre up to the lookout - it's signposted, on the left, just past the off-road parking area. It's called Beutel's Lookout, in the Ravensbourne National Park.

And yeah, pouring ice into an Esky is not a job for novices - an experienced old hand's guidance could be required


----------



## angus_grant

I'm back in the game. Family Xmas has been shifted to 27th Dec. W00t!!!!!

Also another beer change.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16. 
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. 
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4. 
5.
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## earle

Bottled my swap beer today. Should be good to go by the swap.

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Dan Barrington - Habanero Red Xstra Fail Ale
16.
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4.
5.
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## pcqypcqy

earle said:


> Bottled my swap beer today. Should be good to go by the swap.
> 
> Swap List 1.
> 
> *6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA*


I was going to be a smart arse and ask how much choc wheat was in it, but given you're calling it "Choc Wheat IPA", I'm guessing it's more than a handful?


----------



## earle

pcqypcqy said:


> I was going to be a smart arse and ask how much choc wheat was in it, but given you're calling it "Choc Wheat IPA", I'm guessing it's more than a handful?


More than 2 handfuls even


----------



## Beersuit

So gents we are getting to the pointy end of the knife so to speak. I have been keeping track of who i think will be fronting up to this thing and I don't think it's feasible to kill a 20kg animal for 15 people. Would any one object to a couple of legs and a few chooks spit roasted over olive wood?


----------



## evoo4u

Beersuit said:


> So gents we are getting to the pointy end of the knife so to speak. I have been keeping track of who i think will be fronting up to this thing and I don't think it's feasible to kill a 20kg animal for 15 people. Would any one object to a couple of legs and a few chooks spit roasted over olive wood?


Sounds good to me! I'll have a couple of mates who will probably show up (one of whom is a keen hb'er, but not in the swap) and they're big eaters, but not enough to tip the balance back to a whole beast 

Also, may be a good move to get some of the brewers from the 2nd list to move up the 1st, then we can see who's left in the 2nd???


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've got a pair of large prongs and a pair of chook prongs and a heap of tie wire, should be able to make it work. My skewer is 22mm diameter if anyone has additional prongs to bring.


----------



## Beersuit

I May be able to obtain a couple more prongs Liam. 

Could we get a show of hands at so I can work on a meat budget?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

And here is the 20kg pig I did last weekend:


----------



## Parks

My hand is up


----------



## evoo4u

3 here.


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> And here is the 20kg pig I did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1480334207.543911.jpg


Just the normal Sunday lunch for yourself and the mcrich pants family then.


----------



## Motabika

Liam_snorkel said:


> And here is the 20kg pig I did last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1480334207.543911.jpg


Just the normal Sunday lunch for yourself and the mcrich pants family then.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Fed about 30 people with a few kg leftover, sent home in takeaway containers


----------



## pcqypcqy

I'm easy either way on the food. Also agree that the second swap gets folded in to fill the gaps in the first swap. My read of the list is that if we remove people who are in both swaps, there'll be 25 beers. I'm happy to bring 25 bottles instead of 24. Or, if one more person drops out (which seems inevitable), then we'll be right.


----------



## benken25

I am in


----------



## madpierre06

We're there, dude.


----------



## nickxb

I'm coming. Beer is done but needs bottling.


----------



## luggy

I'll be there


----------



## Beersuit

luggy said:


> I'll be there


Have you spoken to your mad mate Sav Ben? Would be good to have a beer or a dozen with him.


----------



## luggy

Yeah mate saw him on the weekend, he cant make it unfortunately.


----------



## Ciderman

pcqypcqy said:


> I'm easy either way on the food. Also agree that the second swap gets folded in to fill the gaps in the first swap. My read of the list is that if we remove people who are in both swaps, there'll be 25 beers. I'm happy to bring 25 bottles instead of 24. Or, if one more person drops out (which seems inevitable), then we'll be right.


Are we sure it's 25 swappers. Looks more. Maybe someone can put a new list together.

I'm a certainty with my case swap beer. Will bottle shortly. At this stage I'm out in terms of attendance but I'm working on getting there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Another one from list 1 bites the dust. Dan Barrington can't make it:

Swap List 1.
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2.
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16.
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.
20. Smokomark
21.
22.
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison
Swap List 2.
1.
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Robv
4.
5.
6. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
7. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
8. evoo4u - APA
9.
10. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
11. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
12.
13. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
14. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli
15. mitch - undecided


----------



## Liam_snorkel

By my count there are enough spaces in list 1 to merge the non-doubles from list 2


----------



## earle

Im not able to make it to the swap but it seems like my bottles of beer for the swap are looking forward to it - they're getting hard already.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I just cracked open a bottle of 11% EBW from the artist formerly known as Cosdog (currently Zorco) at the last swap. This has aged nicely and is like drinking caramel, getting me in the mood for xmas (or a xmas spiced stout)


----------



## evoo4u

How does this look? 
Is anyone *not* happy to reduce the swap to one list of 24?

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
22. mitch - undecided
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. evoo4u - APA
3. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli


----------



## Peege

I will be there. Beer is done, just need to bottle.


----------



## kegs23

How does this look?
Is anyone *not* happy to reduce the swap to one list of 24?

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Cosdog - Aged Spiced Christmas Cake Stout
22. .................
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. evoo4u - APA
3. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli

updateing for mitch (mitch in number 22 is out)
due to haveing 2 kegs of *Diacetyl , *


----------



## Zorco

Sorry Liam. No caramel from me this year. I have to stay out of this swap.....I'm disappointing. Soft, non-manly, pooncy, weak, pansy..... yep.

I've got a practice shoot with my mate's Vanguard on the 18th and family drinks in that evening, client party on the 16th.... and so on.

I should have known better. July swaps seem to be the go for me.

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. NickB - Wild Fermented Ball Sweat
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. 
22. .................
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. evoo4u - APA
3. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli


----------



## madpierre06

I'll have more of an idea on my 2nd beer tomorrow, will either bring half a dozen or so to play swapsies with, or fill an empty spot so I can double up on the full swap.

Zorco, I'll make sure you get a copy of each mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Guess I'm one of the few people who cancels other events in favour of the swap


----------



## NickB

Sorry fellas, not looking good for me so I'm out swap wise. Also unlikely to make it along due to working as well as saving for my trip.

Sorry [emoji53]

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. 
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. 
22. .................
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. evoo4u - APA
3. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Guess I'm one of the few people who cancels other events in favour of the swap


+1. The weekend in question was blanked out months ago.


----------



## NickB

Sorry uncle Liam


----------



## madpierre06

Updating, and make an executive decision so I can get things squared away as it's unlikely that the empty spots will be filled now this close.....moved my second beer onto the main gig.

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13.
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21.
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. evoo4u - APA
3.
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli


----------



## Peege

I wasn't going to brew this weekend because of the spastic heatwave but I could chuck another beer in? Hopefully it'd be ready for the swap if I brew today/tomorrow.


----------



## evoo4u

Moved my second one up into the main list too.

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21.
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mango and chilli


----------



## benken25

Removed my second swap beer. I kegged it yesterday. It will make an appearance at the swap in the from of a keg or growler
Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Robv
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21.
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Tastes too good hey?


----------



## robv

Sorry guys I'm out 

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21.
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## benken25

Liam_snorkel said:


> Tastes too good hey?


Its not bad plus i need to fill a dry tap


----------



## Peege

If no-one has any objections, I'm happy to chuck a second beer in the swap. If someone else wants in, I'll just do the 1 beer.

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - TBC
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Liam_snorkel said:


> Tastes too good hey?





BenKen25 said:


> Its not bad plus i need to fill a dry tap


i fucken knew it!


----------



## evoo4u

Peege said:


> If no-one has any objections, I'm happy to chuck a second beer in the swap. If someone else wants in, I'll just do the 1 beer.


The benefit is, of course, that you get to come away with two of everybody else's!


----------



## tazman1967

Im still in..Swap beer bottled, I wont be attending.


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> The benefit is, of course, that you get to come away with two of everybody else's!


Zigackly!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Bottling mine now. It's 2.0% ABV


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bottling mine now. It's 2.0% ABV


Should be interesting.


----------



## Coodgee

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bottling mine now. It's 2.0% ABV


Serious?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

1.7% prior to bottle conditioning, so really more like 1.9%


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> 1.7% prior to bottle conditioning, so really more like 1.9%


Careful, you might have to drop "Imperial" from the title.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

h34r:

imp
ɪmp
noun
noun: imp; plural noun: imps
1.
_a small, mischievous devil or sprite._


----------



## pcqypcqy

Liam_snorkel said:


> h34r:
> 
> imp
> ɪmp
> noun
> noun: imp; plural noun: imps
> 1.
> _a small, mischievous devil or sprite._


But it'd be impISH, rather than impERIAL wouldn't it?

Just call it Russian Imp. Mid


----------



## evoo4u

Liam_snorkel said:


> Bottling mine now. It's 2.0% ABV


Or call it "Sex on the Beach"! ( F***ing near water  )


----------



## bradsbrew

pcqypcqy said:


> But it'd be impISH, rather than impERIAL wouldn't it?
> 
> Just call it Russian Imp. Mid


Or 

Russian Mid Gimp


----------



## madpierre06

Rasputin


----------



## Beersuit

Liam_snorkel said:


> 1.7% prior to bottle conditioning, so really more like 1.9%


Malt soda water.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

that's what mashing at 72 gets you


----------



## Aydos

Updating swap beer

Swap List:
1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## Beersuit

Bottling Saturday if I remember how. 
1. evoo4u - Julebryg[/font][/color]
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4. [/quote]


----------



## Beersuit

Bottling Saturday if I remember how. 
1. evoo4u - Julebryg[/font][/color]
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. 
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
2. 
3.
4. [/quote]


----------



## Peege

Requesting cricket on the TV and/or radio


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Seconded


----------



## evoo4u

Peege said:


> Requesting cricket on the TV and/or radio


I'll see what I can organise...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY

Remember that being a Brisbane test they are probably only going to televise the first session of each day.


----------



## bradsbrew

They don't do


LAGERFRENZY said:


> Remember that being a Brisbane test they are probably only going to televise the first session of each day.


They don't do that anymore. 29 bucks a year on the aus cricket live app lets you log in on any device and watch the cricket if you dont have a tv handy. Quite handy when you have 3 monitors at the office desk.


----------



## Ciderman

Confirming I'm out for attendance. The Frenchman is bringing my case swap beers.


----------



## Parks

I am now in possession of both mine and Tazman's swap beers. Getting a little semi now thinking about next weekend. Giddy up!


----------



## evoo4u

Luggy, are you happy to have your second brew moved up to fill the last remaining vacancy (No. 15)?
And to all who are making the journey up here on the weekend, PM me and I'll send you the link to the location mud-map.
It'll also give Beersuit an idea of how many slices of ham to order  .

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison

Swap List 2 (emergency spares?)
1. 
2. 
3.
4.


----------



## pcqypcqy

bradsbrew said:


> They don't do
> They don't do that anymore. 29 bucks a year on the aus cricket live app lets you log in on any device and watch the cricket if you dont have a tv handy. Quite handy when you have 3 monitors at the office desk.


Yeah, I think that only happened in Brisbane itself, and they haven't bothered with that for years. Much more money to be had from TV ratings than bums on seats at the game.


----------



## pcqypcqy

Transferred mine from keg to bottles yesterday, hopefully went OK (first go with the carb cap). At least with a porter if the carbonation has dropped it will be a bit forgiving, I tried to over carb a little in the keg to anticipate losing some on the transfer.

How are we labelling, is just the number OK? I was going to scribble 17 on each lid and leave it at that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

number on the lid is the only requirement.
a label with beer info helps, but not necessary if you put the vital info in the tasting thread


----------



## angus_grant

I may have add some glass-bottled tas wild ales to my swap batch. 

My soon-to-be-binned fermentor leaked a bunch of saison, and I'm not sure if I'll get 25 bottles. 

So who's game for glass if I can't manage 25 bottles? I'll update thread when I bottle later this week.


----------



## Parks

Definitely no glass Angus - you know the rules!


----------



## Parks

*~750ml PET bottles ONLY Angus!*

For the new-comers please write your list number on the lid. Include a fancy label if you wish but that's only something the cool kids do.

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye ESB
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15. Luggy - Farmhouse ale
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison


----------



## Liam_snorkel

angus_grant said:


> and I'm not sure if I'll get 25 bottles.


only need 24. or 23 if you gyp yourself.


----------



## Aydos

I will risk it for you Angus


----------



## madpierre06

angus_grant said:


> I may have add some glass-bottled tas wild ales to my swap batch.
> 
> My soon-to-be-binned fermentor leaked a bunch of saison, and I'm not sure if I'll get 25 bottles.
> 
> So who's game for glass if I can't manage 25 bottles? I'll update thread when I bottle later this week.


I'll take the chance too.


----------



## luggy

Unfortunately the farmhouse won't be done in time, still one spot up for grabs

*~750ml PET bottles ONLY Angus!*

For the new-comers please write your list number on the lid. Include a fancy label if you wish but that's only something the cool kids do.

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - RIM (russian imperial mid )
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye Pale
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15.
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison


----------



## pcqypcqy

Is anyone set up for pin lock kegs? I was going to bring some citra pale ale to drink/share on the day. I can bring my pluto, but gas might be an issue. Didn't want to bring the gas bottle if I didn't have to. I guess I can snip the tube off my manifold and bring the disconnect with a length of tube, and plug that onto someone's gas cylinder on the day?


----------



## Parks

aydos said:


> I will risk it for you Angus





madpierre06 said:


> I'll take the chance too.


The major risk is in the process of swapping more than any one individually received bottle.


----------



## madpierre06

Parks said:


> The major risk is in the process of swapping more than any one individually received bottle.



All good mate......


----------



## Liam_snorkel

pcqypcqy said:


> Is anyone set up for pin lock kegs? I was going to bring some citra pale ale to drink/share on the day. I can bring my pluto, but gas might be an issue. Didn't want to bring the gas bottle if I didn't have to. I guess I can snip the tube off my manifold and bring the disconnect with a length of tube, and plug that onto someone's gas cylinder on the day?


that'll be fine, I'll have my gas bottle with push-in splitters. I'm sure others will too


----------



## evoo4u

luggy said:


> Unfortunately the farmhouse won't be done in time, still one spot up for grabs


Any takers to fill this spot???

Or shall we forever be known collectively as one beer short of a full swap?


----------



## madpierre06

'Tis probably close to the mark anyways.


----------



## pcqypcqy

evoo4u said:


> Any takers to fill this spot???
> 
> Or shall we forever be known collectively as one beer short of a full swap?


I know we said no glass, but will 24 tall Castlemaine Cranberries cut it?

It ticks boxes that beer.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

*~750ml PET bottles ONLY Angus!*

For the new-comers please write your list number on the lid. Include a fancy label if you wish but that's only something the cool kids do.

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - Impish Stout - 2.0% ABV
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye Pale
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11. Angus - belgian saison
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15.
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison


----------



## Peege

My 2nd beer finished fermenting, which is nice. Will bottle on Friday night.


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> I know we said no glass, but will 24 tall Castlemaine Cranberries cut it?
> 
> It ticks boxes that beer.


If you want to go that road, am happy to sling a couple pesos to cover the costs.

Although I could see the taller bottles impacting on the swap surfing.


----------



## angus_grant

Alright gang, I'm out of the swap. Leakage from fermentor leaves me with not enough for pet's. 
I'll bring the saison along in a keg instead. 

Arse, first swap I've missed for a few years. It's going to be a boring Xmas period drinking my own beers instead of all the different swap beers.


----------



## angus_grant

*~750ml PET bottles ONLY Angus!*

For the new-comers please write your list number on the lid. Include a fancy label if you wish but that's only something the cool kids do.

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - Impish Stout - 2.0% ABV
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye Pale
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11.
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15.
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19. Mike - Some sort of Lager for smashing in the christmas heat or a table str saison I dunno.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison


----------



## Parks

:mellow:


----------



## evoo4u

I can do a couple dozen bottled rainwater...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Angus pls.


----------



## Motabika

Seems the swap is turning into a Nerditos reunion .

On the real tho, beers on offer look great. Have fun all.


----------



## angus_grant

PTC: keg was leaking. Eventually found a leaking fitting. I've lost another 1/2 litre. 
Which beer god did I piss off?
And how do I make amends?


----------



## benken25

angus_grant said:


> Alright gang, I'm out of the swap. Leakage from fermentor leaves me with not enough for pet's.
> I'll bring the saison along in a keg instead.
> 
> Arse, first swap I've missed for a few years. It's going to be a boring Xmas period drinking my own beers instead of all the different swap beers.


Top the fermentor up with some xxxx bitter then bottle.... everyone wins


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sounds like a good blend IMO


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sounds like a good blend IMO


----------



## Ciderman

angus_grant said:


> PTC: keg was leaking. Eventually found a leaking fitting. I've lost another 1/2 litre.
> Which beer god did I piss off?
> And how do I make amends?


How many beers are you short?


----------



## angus_grant

Calculations were about 16 bottles so well short on swap numbers. 
It's in the keg carbonating now. 
Hope my eye gets better or I'll be missing the actual swap party as well.


----------



## evoo4u

Gentlemen, and others, coming up/down/across this weekend for the swap:

If you haven't already, PM me for the location mud-map.
Bring your swag, tent, whatever - there are acres and acres of flat clear paddock to call your own. If wet, lots of shed floor space.
Bring a towel if you want, to have a shower Sunday morning. There are bathroom facilities in one of the sheds.
Driving times? From Brisbane - 150km, about an hour 45. From Toowoomba - 40km, about 35 minutes.
Should be a great weekend! If you're coming from the Brisbane direction, as I mentioned in an earlier post, there is a very popular eating spot along the way, the "Old Fernvale Bakery". (opposite the park in Fernvale) Just look for the crowds and the cars!

And if time permits, take the very short drive to Beutel's Lookout, in the Ravensbourne National Park. Clearly signposted.


----------



## nickxb

What time are we kicking this thing off?


----------



## evoo4u

nickxb said:


> What time are we kicking this thing off?


? Early afternoon - ish ? Around 2 ? or 3 ? 4 ? The later it gets, the cooler it'll be. But there's lots of shady trees...

Is there an established convention for starting time?


----------



## madpierre06

2pm is a standard acceted time.


----------



## pcqypcqy

BenKen25 said:


> Top the fermentor up with some xxxx bitter then bottle.... everyone wins


Serve in a Rodenbach glass.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

evoo4u said:


> ? Early afternoon - ish ? Around 2 ? or 3 ? 4 ? The later it gets, the cooler it'll be. But there's lots of shady trees...
> 
> Is there an established convention for starting time?





madpierre06 said:


> 2pm is a standard acceted time.


also good to get the actual swap done by around 4pm before people lose their balance.


----------



## nickxb

Liam_snorkel said:


> also good to get the actual swap done by around 4pm before people lose their balance.


Cheers. I should be there around 4ish.


----------



## Peege

How much money do I bring for the pig? Is that still happening?


----------



## evoo4u

Peege said:


> How much money do I bring for the pig? Is that still happening?


That was the A plan, but since then numbers have diminished a bit, so it'll still be a spit roast and other bits of dead birds and animals, but not a whole pig. Probably around $10 - $15 or so, but nothing's been finalised yet. We'll work it out on the night.

We'll do a BBQ breakfast Sunday, and if you'd like to bring some makings (bacon, egg or two) that'll be good. We'll have lots of hamburger rolls, sauces, etc.

Roll on Saturday...


----------



## evoo4u

Just a reminder to all those rocking up on Saturday, as is customary everyone to bring either snacks, a 'plate' or some kind of salad. We'll do a collection of cash on the night to cover the cost of the pork roast, chicken legs, hamburger rolls, etc.

Also, when I was coming back from Brisbane yesterday, I took note of the actual sign at Esk for you Brisbane guys to follow. Coming from Blacksoil, after crossing the bridge in Esk, take the road just past the NAB and Somerset Council building - the sign says "Toowoomba & Crows Nest".

If you're coming into Esk from the north, I *think* there's a road to Crows Nest a bit before Esk - DO NOT take that one! Go through town and take the one in the paragraph above.


----------



## angus_grant

Sheesh, I am now out of the swap party as well.

My eye is finally starting to recover from an infection. I reckon the last thing my body needs whilst recovering is a heap of booze and a late night.

Have a great day/night people. And someone needs to make other people uncomfortable, otherwise Stefan and I will be disappointed.


----------



## evoo4u

angus_grant said:


> Sheesh, I am now out of the swap party as well.
> 
> My eye is finally starting to recover from an infection. I reckon the last thing my body needs whilst recovering is a heap of booze and a late night.


We could provide warm milk or hot Milo, and tuck you in nice and early...


----------



## Mardoo

A nice Bonox perhaps? 

https://youtu.be/cinvIr-O1k8

Have fun gents


----------



## pcqypcqy

angus_grant said:


> Sheesh, I am now out of the swap party as well.
> 
> My eye is finally starting to recover from an infection. I reckon the last thing my body needs whilst recovering is a heap of booze and a late night.
> 
> Have a great day/night people. And someone needs to make other people uncomfortable, otherwise Stefan and I will be disappointed.


You should have planned your eye injury better. Priorities.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Your saison tasted to good to swap, or even bring to the swap as a keg. We get it, you don't love us anymore 
You even withdrew your balls from us last time, I should have seen this coming. *heartbroken*


----------



## chaositic

Sorry swappers, Some shits gone down and now I've gotta work tomorrow. By backup beer transportation has also fallen through.

Deepest apologies.

*~750ml PET bottles ONLY Angus!*

For the new-comers please write your list number on the lid. Include a fancy label if you wish but that's only something the cool kids do.

1. evoo4u - Julebryg
2. Aydos - Galaxy Pale ale
3. Liam_Snorkel - Impish Stout - 2.0% ABV
4. Ballantyne
5. madpierre06 - Funky Saison
6. Earle - Choc Wheat IPA
7. Luggy - Oatmeal Stout
8. Davy - Rye Pale
9. Peege - Ainsley Harriot (milk stout)
10. Benken25 - American farmhouse with mulberry and chilli
11.
12. Beersuit - Belgian Blonde
13. evoo4u - APA
14. Ciderman - Mulberry Sour
15.
16. giatuprs - Rex Banner's Bannier Hammer XPA - upscaled version of Brewditos' Brett APA from that Bacchus thing
17. pcqypcqy - Robust Porter.
18. Nickxb - Coconut Rum Porter
19.
20. Smokomark
21. Peege - Grvm RIPA (Red IPA)
22. madpierre06 - Hopp-a-long Saison
23. Parks - 7.2% Black IPA
24. tazman1967 "Scorched Earth" Smoked Saison


----------



## Ciderman

Sneak preview of my case swap beer. My first fast souring beer. Painfully de stemmed 1.5kg of mulberries. Turned out more funky than expected but great on a warm day such as today! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## madpierre06

Ciderman said:


> Sneak preview of my case swap beer. My first fast souring beer. Painfully de stemmed 1.5kg of mulberries. Turned out more funky than expected but great on a warm day such as today! Hope you guys enjoy!


I can vouch for this


----------



## madpierre06

Car is packed, leaving now. Catch yas there.


----------



## madpierre06

Car is packed, leaving now. Catch yas there.


----------



## Chap

Hi guys, 

still getting to know my way around the forum and came across this thread. The swap sounds like a great idea and would like to participate in the next south east QLD one plans permitting. My biggest question though, why 750ml PET only?


----------



## madpierre06

Also have 9 Hacker Pschorr bottles if anyone wants em for a bottle of your finest


----------



## madpierre06

Also have 9 Hacker Pschorr bottles if anyone wants em for a bottle of your finest


----------



## madpierre06

And have 9 Hacker Pschorrbottles if anyone wants for a hottle if your finest um bottle


----------



## evoo4u

Chap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> still getting to know my way around the forum and came across this thread. The swap sounds like a great idea and would like to participate in the next south east QLD one plans permitting. My biggest question though, why 750ml PET only?


Safety! Some HB'ers have been known to "surf" on them...

If you'd like to come up the mountain for tomorrows swap, you'd be welcome. No requirement to bring 24 bottles for the actual 'swap', but a good chance to meet us and join in. There's usually the odd keg or three on the go, and you can camp the night on the farm.

Let me know if you're interested, and I'll send you the mud-map.


----------



## Parks

Yep. The act of swapping means many clinking bottles. There has been at least one severe incident in the past and it's just not worth the risk.


----------



## luggy

madpierre06 said:


> Also have 9 Hacker Pschorr bottles if anyone wants em for a bottle of your finest


Sounds familiar


----------



## Chap

ok yeah, that makes sense, don't need serious injuries in the wilderness :blink:

I would love to come, i'm actually going to toowoomba tomorrow, however visiting SWMBO's folks for the weekend and no chance of getting away. I'm following the events forum now though so will keep an ear out. Thanks for the invite though, hope all goes well :beerbang:


----------



## madpierre06

luggy said:


> Sounds familiar


. It do i was wanting the crate mainly


----------



## Parks

It's game day people!


----------



## Peege

Do I still bring all 24, or is bringing 21 enough?


----------



## madpierre06

I'd say just the 21, thats all I've done


----------



## evoo4u

Peege said:


> Do I still bring all 24, or is bringing 21 enough?


21 will cover the swap, and you can leave the other 3 with me  .


----------



## madpierre06

Esk is looking lovely this time of day


----------



## benken25

madpierre06 said:


> Esk is looking lovely this time of day


Keen mate?


----------



## madpierre06

Nah finished work at Wacol at 6 its a 60km round trip to my place then turn around and come back out


----------



## evoo4u

madpierre06 said:


> Esk is looking lovely this time of day


Let's see... Left Brisbane 4.24pm, now in Esk at 7.32am -- reckon you might make it up here by around 9 tonight  .


----------



## madpierre06

evoo4u said:


> Let's see... Left Brisbane 4.24pm, now in Esk at 7.32am -- reckon you might make it up here by around 9 tonight  .


. They call me The Meanderer


----------



## kegs23

i will see everyone out there later on this arvo, had to work today so should be out around 4 pm


----------



## Parks

Anyone from Toowoomba need a lift I'm heading from Rangeville out Crows Nest way from about 1-1:30pm


----------



## Aydos

If anyone needs a lift, I will be leaving Kelvin Grove @ 12pm and heading out via Blacksoil so I can grab people on the way out and even give someone a lift.


----------



## madpierre06

Gee yoy blokes are advanced, internet in Hampton.


----------



## Smokomark

I'm a no show for today.
Some dodgy seafood a couple of days ago has left me unwilling to venture any further than 10 metres away from the toilet bowl. I thought i might have been 
over the worst of it by now and able to attend.

Have a great arvo / night guys.


----------



## earle

Have fun guys. Im consoling myself about not being there by looking forward to getting the swap beers back.


----------



## angus_grant

Come on, it's 2:20. Surely someone is there already and has cracked a beer.


----------



## madpierre06

Yep drinks going down well


----------



## Parks

View attachment 93759


----------



## Parks




----------



## Fitzlp

evoo4u said:


> Safety! Some HB'ers have been known to "surf" on them...
> 
> If you'd like to come up the mountain for tomorrows swap, you'd be welcome. No requirement to bring 24 bottles for the actual 'swap', but a good chance to meet us and join in. There's usually the odd keg or three on the go, and you can camp the night on the farm.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested, and I'll send you the mud-map.


Finished brewing for the day and wanting directions to join the TooSober group at this years case swap. Some directions please


----------



## Parks




----------



## Parks




----------



## Parks

Paparazzi again at the swap


----------



## Zorco

How you guys going!? Sorry I'm not there. I'm sure amazing beers are just the beginning up at Ravensbourne tonight! 

Jason


----------



## Batz

Zorco said:


> How you guys going!? Sorry I'm not there. I'm sure amazing beers are just the beginning up at Ravensbourne tonight!
> 
> Jason


Not as well as last night is my guess. Photo's please?


----------



## Liam_snorkel




----------



## Zorco

Great pics Liam. Kudos on that fire pit!


----------



## benken25

Cheers for hosting Roger it was a great night


----------



## giatuprs

Ok so whose swap beers are ready to drtink now? I'm thirsty.

Mine probably is (Bannier Hammer Brett IPA #16).


----------



## Parks

Tasting Thread

Please update your beers with their readiness (Drink now, drink after dd/mm/yyyy etc)


----------



## giatuprs

Yep just saw that, thanks. I have some PETs in the freezer now


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Currently dipping crusty bread in roger's evoo and dukkah, remembering some of the funnier moments from yesterday. 
Things I learnt: Courtney Barnett is literally Paul Kelly 
Things Aydos learnt: fire burns
Things Ben learnt: chilli sauce burns on the way in _and_ out


----------



## Aydos

That's for a great night all, another successful case swap for the year!


----------



## angus_grant

More photos and stories required!!!


----------



## madpierre06

And yeah...
1. The aformentioned Courtney Barnett thingy

2. Roger's top hospitality

3. Some very nice beers

4. The bastard cockroach that crawled up my shorts leg and woke me.


----------



## Peege

Cheers for hosting, Roger. Had a great time, as usual.


----------



## evoo4u




----------



## Motabika

When's the next swap? So jelly of this


----------



## Batz

Seems a younger crowd than I used to.


----------



## angus_grant




----------



## kegs23

thanks for hosting a great day/night
i didnt leave any cash for dinner behind, so who ever payed for the meat and stuff PM me your bank details and i chuck in a few bucks into your account,
cheers kegs


----------



## evoo4u

PM sent.


----------



## Coodgee

look at that collection of beer dispensing machines!


----------



## pcqypcqy

I have a block of land near Stanthorpe. Happy to host a swap. From what I understand, July is locked in at Perry's, so we can do next Christmas at mine if people are keen. The consensus was earlier in December to avoid the crazy busy weekends.

Had some of Roger's olive oil with dinner yesterday, frickin fantastic. Well done that man.

Also this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njb3JTZ1ibY


----------



## Parks

pcqypcqy said:


> From what I understand, July is locked in at Perry's


It tends to end up there but there's nothing set in stone. We've ended up with a pattern of "in Brisbane" in July and "somewhere else" at Xmas for a while which I find works well.

At the end of the day whoever starts the thread and has their hand up tends to win.


----------



## Zorco

I was dead keen to go to this swap and the distance wasn't a problem.....

Noting Liam's worthy comment about priorities, I would still suggest that I would have found it easier maybe a week or two earlier than last weekend. It gets exponentially harder each hour to Christmas - and even upon reflection I'm glad I dropped out of the Xmas swap this year.... last weekend was incredible with lots of great family events.

I'm probably in the sin bin for dropping out, but I hope next year's Xmas do is a bit more towards the front of December.


----------



## madpierre06

Gioven the proclivity of the NRL to generally shelve the sin bin to appease bloody TV execs, I reckon you're on safe ground Jase. :beerbang:

I think it only went so late as once Roger had put his hand up, late Dec was his only option.


----------



## madpierre06

Zorco said:


> I was dead keen to go to this swap and the distance wasn't a problem.....
> 
> Noting Liam's worthy comment about priorities, I would still suggest that I would have found it easier maybe a week or two earlier than last weekend. It gets exponentially harder each hour to Christmas - and even upon reflection I'm glad I dropped out of the Xmas swap this year.... last weekend was incredible with lots of great family events.
> 
> I'm probably in the sin bin for dropping out, but I hope next year's Xmas do is a bit more towards the front of December.



And you'll still get a taste of this swap, if you get my drift.


----------



## pcqypcqy

too early to start the 2017 Xmas case swap - 2nd december at pcqypcqy's (Stanthorpe) thread then?


----------



## pcqypcqy

madpierre06 said:


> Gioven the proclivity of the NRL to generally shelve the sin bin to appease bloody TV execs, I reckon you're on safe ground Jase. :beerbang:
> 
> I think it only went so late as once Roger had put his hand up, late Dec was his only option.


Yeah, he only just got back from overseas didn't he?


----------



## madpierre06

pcqypcqy said:


> too early to start the 2017 Xmas case swap - 2nd december at pcqypcqy's (Stanthorpe) thread then?


I
reckon no harm in putting in a date claimer mate.


----------



## Coodgee

madpierre06 said:


> I
> reckon no harm in putting in a date claimer mate.


1.

(hehe)


----------



## madpierre06

Coodgee said:


> 1.
> 
> (hehe)



Had to laugh.


----------



## Motabika

Stanthorpe will be awesome. Will have my licence back then aswell  

Camping spots available?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Who knows you might lose it again [emoji8]


----------



## pcqypcqy

Motabika said:


> Stanthorpe will be awesome. Will have my licence back then aswell
> 
> Camping spots available?


Absolutely, we have 50 acres all up, plenty of paddock to put up a tent.


----------

